
Astronomer complains: The ISS passed through NGC7000 - ColinWright
http://spaceweather.com/submissions/large_image_popup.php?image_name=Nick-Howes-issngc7000_1313624231.jpg
======
skimbrel
I wouldn't be complaining about having taken that shot. It's pretty great.

Also, it's not like NGC7000 is about to go anywhere. Do it again tomorrow
night!

------
dalke
? I don't see a complaint there.

~~~
ColinWright
The wording feels like a complaint to me. Maybe it's a British thing, and
slightly more subtle than comes across in most internet text. It feels gently
annoyed, slightly tongue-in-cheek.

~~~
dalke
I read it more as chagrin. I was once looking at Saturn through a telescope
and a satellite (of Earth) crossed the scene. As it's rather rare for "fast"
events to happen while looking at the sky, I was somewhat thrilled. I
interpreted that poster's comment with similar context.

The author did say the observation was "just to test a new guide camera", so
it's not like ISS interrupted the main purpose of shot, and a picture of
NGC7000+ISS is much less common than NGC7000 by itself.

